#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβές αναθεώρησης άδειας δόμησης

## pan1891

Γειά σας, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει πως "κτυπάω" στο σύστημα  αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ, τις αμοιβές για αναθεώρηση αδείας δόμησης που αφορά σε  ισόγεια κατοικία 58,85τ.μ., η οποία παραμένει στα ίδια τ.μ., αλλά  αλλάζει το περίγραμμα και η στατική μελέτη. Ξέρω ότι θα πάει με ποσοστό  στις αρχικές αμοιβές Αρχιτεκτονικών, Στατικών, κ.λ.π. Αυτό που δεν  γνωρίζω είναι ποιά διαδικασία θα ακολουθήσω μέσα στην πλατφόρμα του ΤΕΕ.

----------


## tserpe

Δυσκολο να περιγραφει εδω. Απο καποιον συναδερφο στο γραφειο μαλλον καλυτερα

----------

